# Thinking of Switching tank species



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

So I am considering leaving goldfish and going for cichlids. What's a good beginner that can be housed in a 36gal (might upgrade to a 55-75 still)
Is there anything I need to know or do before I possibly switch. (I know of course to get rid of the goldfish)

I don't really want the kirbs or whatever they are, don't want angle fish, nor do I want discus.

Would prefer something that doesn't need higher temps as well.

So what cichlid would fall under my criterea?


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Convicts are easy and neat, I believe master Wilkins even had some for sale or free, can't remember. But they are easy to keep, and if you like breeding, they couldn't be easier to breed.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

OK, sweet. 
I can't take any yet still have my goldfish and two I don't want to give up. >< gotta get a 29 gal plus a similar size tank foe my grandmothers anniversary. .-. I just can't let go of my oranda and black moor. >.< they are my prized fish. <3

Eh no breeding. Lol.
Anything else with a little more color?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Depends what you mean by higher temperatures I guess. Most cichlids are in the 76-82 range (discus being different at 82-90). If you're looking for smaller and somewhat colourful cichlids apistogramma caucotuoides are pretty awesome looking although they can be somewhat expensive (anywhere from 10-30 per fish). I know that fantasy aquatics got some in not too long ago so you could message kerri for prices if you like the look of them. 

Jewel cichlids are quite pretty and colourful - they're cheaper than the apistos usually but do get larger (up to 6"). They can live in 70-76 degree water which would suit you well. Downsides - you can probably only keep 2 in a tank of your size since they are aggressive and usually don't play well with others.

You could also look at some tanganyikan cichlids if you're able to buffer your water. They aren't as colourful as other african cichlids but they are quite fascinating behaviour wise (I personally think they look great too!). I have a ton of them in my 30 gal (like 30? many fry/juvies etc) and the temp is sitting at 80 which is even fairly high for them. I have julidochromis transcriptus and neolamprologus multifasciatus in my tank as well as some silvertip plecos. They're all relatively aggressive but since there's a ton of them its all dispersed and my tank has tons of rocks/caves etc.

Finally Charles from Canadian Aquatics has some apistogramma panduro on sale right now which look quite nice when they are fully grown. I've never kept them so I don't know exactly how they would do in your tank but he is quite knowledgeable so you could always message him and ask.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

What exactly is buffering water? I know that is probably a really stupid question, but I've never had to deal with fish that needed that.

The Jewels seem best IMO. I don't care if i can only have two.
How would a rhino Pleco do with them? He is sitting at 3.5" at the moment so an effeciant cleaner for now.

Didn't look too much into the care as I'm off to bed now but what about acei or yellow lab? Or do they news a higher temp.

I'd like to get away with room temp if possible, if not, not too much off from room temp, 

Oh are jewels mainly pink in color or are there ones mainly blue in color?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

All the jewels I've seen are red but google does have some with electric blue spotting so I guess there are blue strains out there, no idea how rare it is. Plecos usually get along fine with most cichlids, they're generally too big/defensible for cichlids to want to attack. Room temp is roughly 68-72 so you may be able to do them without a heater, although you may want a 100w or something to boost it a couple degrees. 

I don't have experience with labs/acei but I assume many people will tell you your tank is too small for them? Labs generally aren't too aggressive but I believe acei are


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Oops meant red. XD although they could be considered an off pink.  I'll have to check fish world... I love blue. >.< I'll now endlessly be searching. XD
We keep the house at 72. Oddly though (as tested with my mothers expensive meat thermometer and in tank ther,m.) The water is 73.

Electric Yellow Labidochromis - Fish - Live Pet - PetSmart
I know petsmart isn't always the best. However I do use it for general information. Lol. Says 4" for a lab.

Acei Cichlid - Fish - Live Pet - PetSmart
Says 4.5 for acei. But if they aren't good with others probably wouldn't be a good thing. :-\

Can't get away with a baby Oscar? >.< these things are eye candy. @[email protected]

Pets art recomends 40gal+ for full grown but to start with a 20 gal for young ones, (this is for any me,her who can answer. Lol) are they accurate?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

A single oscar usually requires about a 75 gallon tank. I wouldn't suggest you even put a baby into something smaller than a 55. They would outgrow a 36 gal in probably less than a year.

I think those petsmart guides are incorrect, the info I have from other sites is usually 6" for acei and 5" for yellow lab. Remember that both of these are African cichlids and require a much higher pH than goldfish. Do you know what your tank pH is? I keep my African cichlid tank pH at around 9 whereas my south american tank is 6.5-7. Yellow labs and Acei would do well in a pH of around 7.6 I believe.

If you really like blue/yellow fish you could look into pseudotropheus saulosi. Pseudotropheus saulosi Remember that because African cichlids are aggressive the easiest way to keep them is to have 1 male to 3-4 females. This means that unless you are buying adults, you'll probably have to buy 10+ fish, grow them out, and then either sell/rehome/get rid of the extra males. There was someone on the forum a couple of weeks a go who had 20 juvies for sale for about $7.50 each if I remember. Note that these fish will still need buffered water AND water temperature at around 80 degrees, so you would need a heater.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

OK.
I had a feeling petsmarts info was off a bit, just didn't realize by how much,
It's not as if I'd be housing the fish in the same water as the golds. And I honestly can't remember.


I prefer blue more than yellow. Just commonly hear of the two kept together.

Why not just females and no males?

Oh.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

So i think I'll just do gouramis for the time being. Maybe when I move back east next year I'll get an Oscar and make a custom fish tank. For future reference, what dimension would work? 36x24x18h big enough?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I think the minimum length of a tank you would want for an oscar is 48" because they can get very large. Minimum width is probably 18" so they can turn around once full grown.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I read average of 14" but OK. It would probably be cheaper to get a normal tank then. What's that minimum height that is comfortable for them?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Standard 75 gal is 21 3/4" tall so that's probably what I'd aim for. Depending on the type of Oscar you're looking at 10"-18" in most cases. It's always better to have a tank that's too big than one that's too small! (in fact you could argue there's no such thing as a tank thats TOO big!  )


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Oh OK. 
Either albino or normal tiger Oscar. Not sure what one. Lol.

That's true, xD


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

just so you know oscars get big i think full grown 75 is still a bit small they are also fairly aggressive eat and poop alot


----------

